# Toll the Great Bell...Imperial Knight of House Taranis



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Toll the Great Bell Once!
Pull the Lever forward to engage the
Piston and Pump...
Toll the Great Bell Twice!
With push of Button fire the Engine
And spark Turbine into life...
Toll the Great Bell Thrice!
Sing Praise to the
God of All Machines​
Outside of Forge World releases I can't remember being this excited about a kit in a long time. I know the kit has its detractors, but I think this thing is a must buy for any collector of 40K. When I picked up the kit I had the nostalgic thrill of being a child again picking a toy for Christmas. The frame is divided into three parts and assembly was straight forward (although I won't be glueing the rungs on the top carapace until after the airbrush stage). 

Instead of airbrushing the majority of the miniature and calling it a day I wanted to concentrate on creating the history of this particular knight. You can do this with a cool bit of story that you can tell your friends before you play with the model, but you can also represent the characters back history visually. I wanted this to feel like an old Ford Fiesta (which I drive...piece of **** that it is) not a BMW I8. I wanted this to feel second hand, that it's walked thousands of miles on a hundred different worlds. I wanted you to feel like when the Knight breaks down or runs low of fuel the pilot leap out, swears at it and kick it into functionality. 

What are you guys doing with your knights? 

I run through the stages of painting on the blog and I have a load more pictures. 

Let the Bell Toll Roll! Blog Entry
Facebook shenanigans

Myles


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been waiting anxiously for peoples Imperial Knights to turn up. This guy looks fantastic.

As for my own plans, hard to say until I've seen more of the colour schemes for different houses etc.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Incredible, simply incredible. Top notch work!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That is some fantastic painting!


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Top notch paint job sir!
Awesome.....

Cant wait to get mine....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently it's the wrong colour since House Taranis is meant to be blue. Well painted though.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Sick paint work. I was waiting for the first of these threads to pop up here. Keep it up.


----------

